# Does Tory Burch work for wide feet?



## vagabag

I am wondering if Tory Burch reva is meant for more narrow feet because I have tried a few pairs of revas and they all seem to bother my pinky toe and the side of my feet.  Are there any TPFers with wide feet who find the revas just fine?  if so, perhaps I should go up half a size eventhough they seem a little big.


----------



## Swanky

I have to say no, not for wide feet.  Mine are not "wide" but definitely not narrow and they aren't all that comfy.


----------



## marthastoo

I have borderline wide feet, and every single pair of Revas I've ever own has killed my pinky toe.  I still keep buying them though.  Sizing up does help somewhat.


----------



## rainyjewels

i have borderline wide feet too and revas have never worked for me, until i randomly decided to size up half a size and they're super comfy. the elastic back actually makes the shoe not feel too big length-wise, since the elastic clings on to your heel. now i want to get more!


----------



## LH405

I have medium feet and the width is fine when I sized up a half size- however the medallion starts killing my right big toe after about an hour. It seems to press down on the end of it where the nail is, and it hurts like crazy and gets numb. No more Revas for me!


----------



## pixiejenna

I ordered two super cute pairs of Revas on shopbop.com one in 8.5 and one in 9. I have wide feet my feet are 8.5 but sometimes I go up half a size for width. The 8.5's were too narrow for my wide foot, the 9's were fine width wise but were too long for me to wear comfortably. I'm sure the leather would stretch some, but how much is questionable, you could also consider taking them to a cobbler and have them stretched if your dying to have a pair. I ended up returning both pairs. I didn't want too but I felt that I would regret spending that much money on them and not getting much use out of them because they were too uncomfortable. I ended up getting a few pairs of Cole Haan flats that fit me really well.


----------



## Minda

Same here. If it fits width wise, it does not fit length wise and vice versa. I can still walk in the larger size because of the elastic, but it is obvious that the shoe is longer than my foot - obvious to all that I have a W-I-D-E foot problem


----------



## L1nd483

It probably just takes longer before you break them in


----------



## mandiiwong

ohhh disappointing


----------



## smiley13tree

My feet are wider than normal too but I think the Revas are the only TB flats I can wear because they cover enough of the sides of my foot to hide how wide they are. I could never wear Eddies...


----------



## nygrl

I consider myself to have normal to wide feet and I would have to say no, Revas are definitely not meant for wide feet. When I tried them on, they didn't look that great. The sides don't cover my feet enough. If I went up half a size, they looked better but there was definitely extra space in the back which made it look like the shoe was too big.


----------



## kygrljacki

vagabag said:


> I am wondering if Tory Burch reva is meant for more narrow feet because I have tried a few pairs of revas and they all seem to bother my pinky toe and the side of my feet.  Are there any TPFers with wide feet who find the revas just fine?  if so, perhaps I should go up half a size eventhough they seem a little big.


I would have to say No! The Reva's certainly kill my feet. I have several pairs of the thong style sandals and they fit perfectly for my wider foot.


----------



## llandry7

I have short wide feet size 6 and do fine in the heels and wedges with my regular size but so far I have found that the flip flops and sandals seem more suited for narrow to regular width.  I really want to get some sandals but my foot hangs off the arch a little too much.  Might try a 6 1/2 to see if that helps.


----------



## illini3

Has anyone tried the Caroline flats? I bought two pairs and I have been wearing them non stop since I bought them.  

They are so comfy and even though I have a wide foot they fit me nicely.  

Also, the Cole Haan Bacca flats are much more comfy than the Revas.


----------



## arnott

vagabag said:


> I am wondering if Tory Burch reva is meant for more narrow feet because I have tried a few pairs of revas and they all seem to bother my pinky toe and the side of my feet.  Are there any TPFers with wide feet who find the revas just fine?  if so, perhaps I should go up half a size eventhough they seem a little big.



I have wide feet and the reva's didn't work for me.  I had to go for the Murphy sneakers which are very comfortable.


----------



## langley

My feet are wide. The only problem I had with my revas was the rubbing on my heel but I guess that is normal. I don't have this problem anymore since I have broken them in. I never had a problem with my pinky toe or rubbing on the sides. I normally wear a size 6 but went up to a 6.5 so I think that might have helped. I also have a pair of Thora sandals. I did order up to a size 7 due to my feet looking very wide in the size 6.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

I have pretty wide feel and the Reva's worked for me.. their still pretty uncomfortable though


----------



## anita0205

I have semi-wide feet and the day when I bought my tory burch I have been walking all day, my feet were already sore and swollen, perfect for testing if a pair of shoes are comfortable or not.

I first tried on their classic Reva flats of both 7.5 and 8. (I'm normally a U.S 7.5) and they hurt my feet so much. Then I tried on Caroline Ballet Flat, they are so comfy and soft. Even they have those flexible stripes on the edge, they don't bite my feet. I decided to go for size 8 eventually because I do feel Tory Burch's size runs on the small side especially for wider feet.


----------



## anita0205

illini3 said:


> Has anyone tried the Caroline flats? I bought two pairs and I have been wearing them non stop since I bought them.
> 
> They are so comfy and even though I have a wide foot they fit me nicely.
> 
> Also, the Cole Haan Bacca flats are much more comfy than the Revas.



ditto! Caroline is so far the most comfy flats I've ever have, I will definitely suggest to try tory burch's shoes in store before you buy it. They are so different in each style. Some are just terrible feet killers!


----------



## ladysingingsoul

I have to tell you- I'm an 8-8.5 foot size and my foot is incredibly wide- I have trouble fitting into most Jimmy Choo's and Louboutins but I have never had any problem with Tory Burch. I own two pairs of Reva's in 8.5 and both fit me very well. Sometimes they can hurt a little if I wear them all day and I'm walking around a lot but really they generally fit me really well.


----------



## gloryanh

langley said:


> My feet are wide. The only problem I had with my revas was the rubbing on my heel but I guess that is normal. I don't have this problem anymore since I have broken them in. I never had a problem with my pinky toe or rubbing on the sides. I normally wear a size 6 but went up to a 6.5 so I think that might have helped. I also have a pair of Thora sandals. I did order up to a size 7 due to my feet looking very wide in the size 6.



I have wide feet too, but my feet are also shorter, so 6.5 always leaves a little heel gap.  I got them in size 6 off the 'bay, but am worried if they'll stretch out eventually or not. Did yours? 

I just went for the sz 6 bc my 6.5 Vera Wang flats eventually stretched out so much.


----------



## vero0987

I also have wide feet, and the Reva and Kendrick Driver both did not work well for me. My feet start aching within the first half hour of wearing them. Tory Burch shoes are not meant for wide feet.


----------



## PrincessAsia

I have somewhat wide feet and Reva's are not very comfy at all. I can wear it for few hours if I'm shopping, driving. However for work, where I'm on my feet standing they are killing my feet. However a coworker who has very bony feet, doesn't complain at all. HTH.


----------



## terps08

I have wide feet, but Eddies work for me!


----------



## snufflepagus

hmm..just bought my first rev a and it feels pretty comfy. the caroline ballet flats works fine for a broad feet like me. i usually buy half size up.


----------



## langley

gloryanh said:


> I have wide feet too, but my feet are also shorter, so 6.5 always leaves a little heel gap.  I got them in size 6 off the 'bay, but am worried if they'll stretch out eventually or not. Did yours?
> 
> I just went for the sz 6 bc my 6.5 Vera Wang flats eventually stretched out so much.



My Revas stretched out just enough to make them comfortable. There aren't any gaps at the sides. I was worried that if I got the 6 then they would be too tight and not stretch enough.


----------



## AJSmithJohnson

For wide feet try the Tory Burch Carolines


----------



## lightdays

Sucks having wide feet! As I have them too.  I'll try to work out a pair.


----------



## babybluegirl

i have wide feet, the Revas don't work for me but the TB wedges are heaven!!!  i have the Sally and the Sally 2.  if money wasn't issue, i'd buy all colors they have.


----------



## eurasiangirl

vagabag said:


> I am wondering if Tory Burch reva is meant for more narrow feet because I have tried a few pairs of revas and they all seem to bother my pinky toe and the side of my feet.  Are there any TPFers with wide feet who find the revas just fine?  if so, perhaps I should go up half a size eventhough they seem a little big.



I have widish feet and the Revas are excruciating. Look into the TB Sally 2's - they work perfectly.


----------



## Milkmonstermama

Glad I saw this thread. I, too, have wide feet and have been contemplating getting a pair of Reva's. I've only shopped around online so I guess I should try going to an actual store and try them on in person. I hope they'll work out. They're too cute!


----------



## ChloeClad

I have semi-wide feet and am normally size 8.5.  I  wear size 9 in the Revas...and they start hurting after an hour so I usually preempt the pain by wrapping band aids around my pinky toes in the morning. I wear 8.5 in the Caroline flats...they are the most comfy shoes ever!!! No band aids and no pain!


----------

